
Redux in 99 lines - snehesht
https://gist.github.com/gaearon/ffd88b0e4f00b22c3159
======
hex13
Simplicity :) I've just started learning Redux, so this may be not accurate -
but when I was reading documentation I had impression that Redux was rather a
set of design patterns/paradigms (message passing, reducers, immutability) and
simple library to make use of these patterns easy, than a framework.

Am I wrong?

But I think that is very good. I think that best thing is that you don't have
to use React to use Redux. This opens many possible uses for Redux in future
(imagine use Redux with Phaser.js or ThreeJS to make HTML5 Game, for example.
Message/action passing can be very useful in making games).

------
snehesht
More: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/32461229/why-use-redux-
ov...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/32461229/why-use-redux-over-
facebook-flux/32920459#32920459)

Src: [https://github.com/rackt/redux](https://github.com/rackt/redux)

